# Removing 'rat fur' speaker carpet



## Les (Sep 21, 2013)

I have some JBL J_unk_RX's that I'm trying to re-cover. I'm not really planning on spending much money on them since they're just my secondary speakers (my mains are RCF Art 312a MKII's), but I have this "brilliant" idea of removing the worn out carpet and just spraying the boxes with bed liner. I have a wedding coming up in a few months and need them to look nice.

For low-end speakers, they used some really good glue... Stuff doesn't want to let go. So far, I've only tried pulling/prying/scraping, thus managing to make it look like a small dog has chewed on them. No heat or solvents -- yet. Any ideas?


----------



## techieman33 (Sep 21, 2013)

Les said:


> I have some JBL J_unk_RX's that I'm trying to re-cover. I'm not really planning on spending much money on them since they're just my secondary speakers (my mains are RCF Art 312a MKII's), but I have this "brilliant" idea of removing the worn out carpet and just spraying the boxes with bed liner. I have a wedding coming up in a few months and need them to look nice.
> 
> For low-end speakers, they used some really good glue... Stuff doesn't want to let go. So far, I've only tried pulling/prying/scraping, thus managing to make it look like a small dog has chewed on them. No heat or solvents -- yet. Any ideas?



I would try to stay away from solvents, if the box is MDF or similar the solvents could destroy the box. I just did a little googling and it looks like heat and a scraper/chisel are going to be required. I also saw a post saying he used a utility knife to score the carpet making it easier to take it off in strips.


----------



## len (Sep 21, 2013)

If you don't use these boxes often (and it sounds like you don't), why not just rent a pair? The cost will likely be no higher than the cost to clean them and spray them again.


----------



## Amiers (Sep 21, 2013)

Belt sander but be careful . You could also just reskin it over the old stuff as bedliner sticks to damn near everything.


----------



## Les (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, guys!

This is a wedding for a family member, so there is very slim profit margin. My train of thought with just doing a refinish is that they will be less embarrassing to use in the future . It's an idea I've been kicking around for a while, and I figured having an event coming up would be a good motivator to go ahead and dig in to it.

You're right that I don't really use these often. The main reason I'm pulling them out now is because the wedding and reception is all in the same room, so I need the system to be spread out some.


----------



## DuckJordan (Sep 21, 2013)

Don't put bed liner on carpet toil get air pockets that will chip out. The glue is heat activated so heat gun and a scraper will help. They are mdf cabs so no solvents


----------



## Les (Sep 21, 2013)

Heat gun is working so far. Nasty job and slow going, but it's going.


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 6, 2013)

Post some pictures, especially of the finished product!! I used to use JRX wedges all the time and I hated the nasty rat fur. Good luck with the project.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Nov 17, 2013)

For others who may be interested, a clothing iron usually does a good job.


----------



## Les (Nov 17, 2013)

Great tip on the clothing iron! I may give that a try because the heat gun is a real pain. Very fine line between too hot and not hot enough.


----------

